

Coinbase Leads Charge In Bitcoin’s Consumerization - dsugarman
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/27/bitcoin-2/

======
seanponeil
It's too bad that Coinbase is one of the harder exchanges to work with.
Coinbase consistently cancel transactions right before they are supposed to go
through because they "appear to be high risk". I loved Coinbase when I first
used it, but Bitinstant -> Mt Gox is far more reliable.

~~~
jstrate
I've had this problem and have stopped using them. Since then I've been using
localbitcoins and that's been fine. It's surprising to me that after $5
million in investment they are unable to figure out transactions.

------
rdl
Being able to link your bank account is a big deal; everyone wins if Bitcoin
becomes more "a currency you buy to buy stuff" vs. just something your
speculatively hoard -- including hoarders, ironically.

~~~
TylerE
How does that really work though? If you're arguing for BitCoin to become the
next PayPal, in what way is it not a worse PayPal? (Fees for senders,
confirmation delays, no fraud protection, etc)

~~~
bernatfp
The main problem I see with BTC as compared to PayPal is that transactions
can't be cancelled, as they are added into the blockchain.

~~~
codesuela
You consider it a problem others see it as a feature

------
ValentineC
I tried adding a Coinbase button to one of my sites a few days ago, but it
took ages to load the JavaScript button.

Maybe one of their next moves should be finding a fast CDN for such stuff.

------
ksec
I still could not get my head around, what happens when Coinbase are hacked
and i have no way to trace back the money i lose.

------
nbashaw
Awesome to hear! Congrats to Brian and Fred

------
RKearney
I can't see myself using Coinbase after hearing they had directory indexing on
the directory with all the payment confirmations. Others may see past this,
but for me it's an unforgivable mistake on their part.

~~~
isaacwaller
They weren't payment confirmations - they were public merchant checkout pages
that were linked from other pages on the internet.

[http://blog.coinbase.com/post/47198421272/data-on-
merchant-p...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/47198421272/data-on-merchant-
pages)

------
joezydeco
We just saw the US Government shut down the Dwolla to MtGox link. What's
keeping Coinbase from having the same problem here? Is Coinbase doing more
proper reporting under PATRIOT rules and etc?

------
thezach
Bitcoin is going to go up in flames, and all these people buying worthless
bits are going to be out quite a bit of money.

And many will laugh, because we all told you so.

